# Tolls & EZ Pass



## Qurious (Dec 18, 2016)

Does Uber reimburse drivers when WAZE (or Google Maps) takes them through tolls? I took a passenger and seemingly could not avoid them, whereas a trip just a few days previously to Dulles, the app avoided all toll roads. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. Customer gets charged, and driver gets credited 100% for any tolls. The app should automatically detect when you go through known toll locations. 

Always check your payments after such trips. You should see a credit for the toll. You can send a fare adjustment request to Uber if they don't automatically credit you.


----------



## Qurious (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh that's great. How can I tell if that happened? It was my first time and I didn't have cash on me for all the trips so they gave me a piece of paper with a number to call. I just called and they're not showing up yet. I guess I should just get an EZ Pass for the future but you are saying it will automatically come out of the customer's fare? So then EZ-Pass get's paid? I'm a bit confused. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

You the driver pay the toll up front. Uber will automatically charge the customer, and credit you at the end of the trip.

You can check how much you were paid for each trip directly in the app. Look for a toll credit on that specific trip. You should be reviewing how much you were paid for your rides, toll or not, on a regular basis anyway.

I strongly recommend getting an E-Z pass. Until you get an EZ pass, maybe keep a small amount of cash on you, since you never know when the next trip will be taking you through a toll.

Also, if you end up dropping off a customer somewhere, and you have to pay a toll to get back out of there after drop off, you can submit a fare review to Uber explaining this. Often times they'll reimburse you for this too. YMMV


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Well said, Trade.

Qurious, E Zpass is so worth getting. Aside from not having to worry about having cash on hand, it's so much faster getting threw toll plazas. I got it online and connected it to debit card so it replenishes it self and make it worry free.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

As a sidepoint, in Illinois, EZ Pass is accepted as well as the state's IPass. Not sure of other states, but in Illinois if you pay cash for a toll, it is twice the cost of using a pass. Uber only reimburses the pass amount so if no pass is used, it costs you money out of your pocket.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The best part is you get a toll when going any way over the bridge so if you regularly go across on the side where you don't get charged then you get a free $5.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Well said, Trade.
> 
> Qurious, E Zpass is so worth getting. Aside from not having to worry about having cash on hand, it's so much faster getting threw toll plazas. I got it online and connected it to debit card so it replenishes it self and make it worry free.


I did the same thing, and don't worry about it, just zip through. Plus, EZ pass gives you a slightly discounted price on the tolls, so when Uber reimburses, it's usually a bit higher. At least for me it is.


----------

